
Show HN: ShareRace – news aggregator with rankings - ShareRace
https://www.sharerace.com
======
bradknowles
How are you determining the rankings?

Where do you detail the methodologies and sources used?

~~~
ShareRace
The rankings are made out of the interactions with the content.

Currently we calculate the ranking with the obvious interactions like hits,
votes, comments and the number of 'tag a friend'.

At the moment you can see the sources in every article. We show you who
published an specific article.

But you are right - we should implement a detail page where we show you all
sources we use.

------
ShareRace
We would like to hear some feedback. Thank you in advance!

We really appreciate your support.

